

The original “hello, world” program, Written in B (1972) - AdmiralAsshat
https://code.google.com/p/go/source/detail?r=f6182e5abf5e

======
luck87
it is strange the "extrn" word in B language instead "extern" in C language:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11295982/extern-or-
extrn-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11295982/extern-or-extrn-in-b)

------
copsarebastards
I'm confused: this link doesn't go to what the title says.

------
Macha
Why are there files from 1972 in the Go repository?

~~~
DanBC
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21979690/whats-the-
story-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21979690/whats-the-story-behind-
the-revision-history-of-go)

------
shizzy0
My god. It's full of ugly.

